# Latitude E6400 xorg config



## mururoa (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,

I have hard time installing and configuring X on my Dell Latitude e6400 laptop. Mainly it's about configuring Xorg with nv40 IGP and the laptop display. I have no problem if I use an external display but can*'*t manage to get proper configuration for the laptop display. The resolution is 1440x900 but I didn't manage to get any display even using CLI modeline generators and manually editing xorg.conf; just black screen. So, is there someone that own this laptop and can post his xorg.conf here? I guess a working configuration should work for me no matter what FreeBSD version or arch it's running on.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Lattitude E6400 xorg config*

Greetings, @mururoa.
What's the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log, after attempting to start/display xorg() on your *internal* screen, on your laptop. That should reveal quite a lot about what xorg is trying to do, and _where_ it's trying to do it. 

--Chris


----------



## mururoa (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Lattitude E6400 xorg config*

Hi,

I found no way to attach the file so here is Xorg.9.log (and after that xorg.conf):


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Dell1 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0: Mon Oct 21 19:44:57 ADT 2013     root@ericbsd.ghostbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GHOSTBSD amd64
Build Date: 12 August 2013  11:41:29AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.30.0
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 26 16:08:18 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bca20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:06eb:1028:0233 NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf5000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf2000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.1.20
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
	Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,
	Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,
	GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,
	GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,
	Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,
	GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,
	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,
	GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,
	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,
	Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,
	GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,
	GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,
	GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,
	Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,
	Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,
	GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,
	GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,
	GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,
	GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,
	GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,
	Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,
	GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,
	GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,
	GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,
	Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,
	GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,
	GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,
	GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,
	GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,
	Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,
	GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,
	GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,
	GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,
	Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,
	GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),
	GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,
	GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,
	GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,
	GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,
	GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,
	GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,
	GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,
	GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,
	Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,
	GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,
	GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,
	GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,
	GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,
	GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,
	GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,
	GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,
	Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,
	GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,
	Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,
	GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,
	GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M,
	GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M, GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a,
	GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a, GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a,
	GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS, GeForce 8800 Ultra,
	Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS, GeForce 8600 GT,
	GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9500M GS,
	GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,
	GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,
	Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce GT 330,
	GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS,
	GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT,
	GeForce 8400M GS, GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M,
	Quadro NVS 135M, GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G,
	Quadro NVS 290, GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260,
	GeForce GTX 285, GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 295,
	Quadroplex 2200 D2, Quadroplex 2200 S4, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,
	Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,
	GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce GT 230, GeForce 9800 GX2,
	GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,
	GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,
	GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTX 285M,
	GeForce 9600 GSO, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+,
	GeForce 9800 GTX+, GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250,
	GeForce 9800M GTX, GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 4700 X2,
	Quadro FX 3700, Quadro VX 200, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,
	Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,
	GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,
	GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,
	GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GT,
	GeForce GTS 160M, GeForce GTS 150M, GeForce 9600 GSO,
	GeForce 9600 GT, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,
	GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce 9500 GS,
	GeForce GT 120, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,
	GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce G 110M,
	GeForce GT 130M, GeForce GT 120M, GeForce GT 220M, GeForce 9650 S,
	Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M, GeForce 9400 GT,
	Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400,
	GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100,
	GeForce 9300 SE, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS, Quadro NVS 150M,
	Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M, GeForce G105M,
	Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro FX 370M,
	Quadro NVS 295, GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce 9100, GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, nForce 730a, GeForce 9200,
	nForce 980a/780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a,
	GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400M,
	GeForce 9300, ION, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400, nForce 760i SLI,
	GeForce 9400, GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce G102M, GeForce G102M, ION, ION, GeForce 9400, ION, ION LE,
	ION LE, GeForce GT 220, GeForce 315, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M,
	GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 330M, NVS 5100M,
	GeForce GT 320M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce GT 325M, Quadro FX 880M,
	GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, ION, GeForce 210,
	GeForce 310, GeForce 315, GeForce G105M, GeForce G105M, NVS 2100M,
	NVS 3100M, GeForce 305M, ION, GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M,
	GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M, GeForce G210M, GeForce 310M,
	Quadro FX 380 LP, Quadro FX 380M, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GT 320,
	GeForce GT 240, GeForce GT 340, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GTS 260M,
	GeForce GTS 250M, GeForce 315, GeForce GT 335M, GeForce GTS 350M,
	GeForce GTS 360M, Quadro FX 1800M
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(--) NV: Found NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M at 01@00:00:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) NV(0): Initializing int10
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000) was already clear
(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(--) NV(0): Console is VGA mode 0x3
(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NV(0): Using hardware cursor
(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) NV(0): MMIO registers mapped at 0x804800000
(--) NV(0): Total video RAM: 256.0 MB
(--) NV(0):       BAR1 size: 256.0 MB
(--) NV(0):   Mapped memory: 255.0 MB
(II) NV(0): Linear framebuffer mapped at 0x805800000
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) NV(0): Ignoring unsupported DisplayPort output 1
(II) NV(0): Ignoring unsupported DisplayPort output 2
(--) NV(0): Connector map:
(--) NV(0):   Bus 3 -> SOR0 (LVDS)
(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1
(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> SOR2
(--) NV(0):   Bus 2 -> SOR1
(--) NV(0): Load detection: 295
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C0" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C1" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output DVI2 has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C2" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): LVDS native size 1440x900
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C3 (LVDS)" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a020  Serial#: 810694220
(II) NV(0): Year: 2007  Week: 6
(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V
(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31
(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) NV(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) NV(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:
(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553
(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 275 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0): Serial No: MY5467270R6L
(II) NV(0): Monitor name: DELL 2007FP
(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz
(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) NV(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac20a04c365230
(II) NV(0): 	061101030e291f78eeee91a3544c9926
(II) NV(0): 	0f5054a54b008180a940714f01010101
(II) NV(0): 	010101010101483f403062b0324040c0
(II) NV(0): 	13006f131100001e000000ff004d5935
(II) NV(0): 	34363732373052364c0a000000fc0044
(II) NV(0): 	454c4c203230303746500a20000000fd
(II) NV(0): 	00384c1e5311000a2020202020200013
(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... found one!
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40992
(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40992
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) NV(0):   ... none found
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 2...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C2:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C2:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a07f  Serial#: 844387669
(II) NV(0): Year: 2013  Week: 26
(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input
(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 48  vert.: 27
(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) NV(0): redX: 0.637 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.319 greenY: 0.626
(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:
(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0): Serial No: V0VCM36O2TUU
(II) NV(0): Monitor name: DELL P2212H
(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz
(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) NV(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac7fa055555432
(II) NV(0): 	1a17010380301b78ea3d25a35951a025
(II) NV(0): 	0f5054a54b00714f8180d1c001010101
(II) NV(0): 	010101010101023a801871382d40582c
(II) NV(0): 	4500132b2100001e000000ff00563056
(II) NV(0): 	434d33364f325455550a000000fc0044
(II) NV(0): 	454c4c205032323132480a20000000fd
(II) NV(0): 	00384c1e5311000a2020202020200006
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 41087
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 3...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C3 (LVDS):ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 5442  Serial#: 0
(II) NV(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input
(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 19
(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) NV(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) NV(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 107.8 MHz   Image Size:  303 x 190 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1486  h_sync_end 1556 h_blank_end 1928 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 909  v_sync_end 918 v_blanking: 932 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 71.9 MHz   Image Size:  303 x 190 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1486  h_sync_end 1556 h_blank_end 1928 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 909  v_sync_end 918 v_blanking: 932 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0):  TT219141BT
(II) NV(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) NV(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ca3425400000000
(II) NV(0): 	00120103901e13780a87f594574f8c27
(II) NV(0): 	27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) NV(0): 	0101010101011d2aa0e8518420302e46
(II) NV(0): 	99002fbe1000001a141ca0e851842030
(II) NV(0): 	2e4699002fbe1000001a000000fe0054
(II) NV(0): 	543231398131343142540a2000000000
(II) NV(0): 	000c10171b3669a9ff02010a202000d0
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21570
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 connected
(II) NV(0): Output DVI2 disconnected
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 connected
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) NV(0): Using user preference for initial modes
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1440x900_60.00
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 using initial mode 1280x1024
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1440x900
(II) NV(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1920x1920 (pitch 2048)
(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 107.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  107.81  1440 1486 1556 1928  900 909 918 932 +hsync -vsync (55.9 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 71.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.3 kHz, 40.0 Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x40.0   71.88  1440 1486 1556 1928  900 909 918 932 +hsync -vsync (37.3 kHz)
(**) NV(0): Display dimensions: (410, 310) mm
(**) NV(0): DPI set to (118, 157)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(--) NV(0): 239.95 MB available for offscreen pixmaps
(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion
	Solid Lines
	Scanline Image Writes
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		32 256x256 slots
		16 512x512 slots
(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) NV(0): DPMS enabled
```

And now the config :


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
  # 1440x900 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 55.92 kHz; pclk: 106.47 MHz
  Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
  # 1280x768 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.70 kHz; pclk: 80.14 MHz
  Modeline "1280x768_60.00"  80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync
  # 800x600 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 37.32 kHz; pclk: 38.22 MHz
  Modeline "800x600_60.00"  38.22  800 832 912 1024  600 601 604 622  -HSync +Vsync
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nv"
	VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"
	BoardName   "G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
                Modes     "1440x900_60.00" "1280x768_60.00" "800x600_60.00"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

But I wonder if that problem could be solved with just installing Vvidia drivers.
Edit: I may for now forget about that since I use GhostBSD and it comes without kernel source tree.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Lattitude E6400 xorg config*



			
				mururoa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I found no way to attach file so here is th Xorg.9.log (and after that xorg.conf) :


NP. When diagnosing a problem, I don't think there is such a thing as TMI (too much information) , and being able to see it here inline, actually makes it easier to follow along.


			
				mururoa said:
			
		

> ```
> X.Org X Server 1.7.7
> Release Date: 2010-05-04
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...


Ahh. Well that makes it a bit tricker for me. All the servers I manage locally, use the Nvidia driver. Those I manage remotely, are headless. I could have given you some Nvidia driver specific hints. But I'm afraid w/o that driver, those are out. OTOH, and given your situation; I think the simplest solution, would be to try using x11/xorg's config generator. Since you already have a working config for the external screen. You could make a copy of it, say; xorg.conf.ext. Then you won't have to worry about corrupting it. Then, at a (p)tty (at the console, w/o X running) run `Xorg -configure` (make sure you're in your "home" directory, or better, your logged on as root, and in that dir). This will provide you with xorg.conf.new in your (root's) directory. It'll have everything xorg found. This should give you some hints, as to what's going on. OH. Sorry, just occurred to me; you should probably *move*, not copy your current etc/X11/xorg.conf. Just to insure there is no confusion on xorg's part. After examining, and making any changes you think might be necessary to your newly created ~/xorg.conf.new file. You can test it with: `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`. the `-retro` switch provides for switching to the initiating console, and sending a BREAK (`^C`), to kill X -- that's a Control-key + C key, in case it wasn't clear.

Well. That should be enough to get you started, maybe even the cure. 

Ultimately, once you've managed to get the internal screen working. You'll then simply need to merge the 2 into a single etc/X11/xorg.conf file.

--Chris


----------



## mururoa (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Lattitude E6400 xorg config*

I found some time to test your proposal.
Despite the -retro I still get a black screen when I start Xorg with the new test config and still cant do ^C or get a console or change resolution with ^- or ^+ ...
Maybe I will try to install linux and copy the Xorg.conf and then install FreeBSD.
But the shorter would be a valid config file for this laptop if anyone can provide.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Lattitude E6400 xorg config*

A little searching suggests that this notebook uses Optimus, a way of combining Intel video with an Nvidia GPU.  It may only work if the Nvidia card is disabled in the BIOS and X only sees the Intel video.


----------



## mururoa (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm afraid there is no optimus on this laptop.
I search through all options in bios and nothing like an Intel IGP on this PC. Just NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M with 256 MB. So obviously any option to disable it.
So I did a little search and Dell E6400 was sold since 2008 (got mine in 2009) while nvidia Optimus is there since 2010.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 18, 2014)

@mururoa, could you please post the output of the generated xorg.conf.new file after running `Xorg -configure`, with and without your external monitor connected?


----------



## mururoa (Apr 18, 2014)

Sure, I already had it without the external monitor :


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nv"
	VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"
	BoardName   "G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

and a brand new with external monitor ... is the exact same as above.

There is no difference in xorg.conf if I configure Xorg on laptop screen or on external screen.
So if I let the laptop open and start it, the display is on the laptop screen and in the end  I get a black screen on laptop and anything displayed on external screen with no console available and nothing to kill or change X resolution.
And if I let the laptop closed, all is ok on external screen but when I open the laptop I can just use keyboard and mouse and the internal screen displays nothing.

I achieved to install nvidia drivers and did `nvidia-xconfig` but that doesn't change anything.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2014)

mururoa said:
			
		

> I achieved to install nvidia drivers and did nvidia-xconfig but that dont change anything.


Your xorg.conf still shows the nv driver. For the x11/nvidia-driver to work you need to set the driver to it:

```
# Driver      "nv"
   Driver "nvidia"
```

The open source nv driver doesn't support multi-view.


----------



## mururoa (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes I posted xorg.conf from `Xorg -configure`.
In the nvidia generated xorg.conf I get the right driver but if I use it, the internal screen dont display more but instead I even have no X on external screen with error : "Maximum of X display failures reached" in messages and in Xorg.0.log "no screens found".


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 18, 2014)

These lines from your Xorg.0.log file with the nv driver look relevant:

```
[...]
(--) NV(0): Connector map:
(--) NV(0):   Bus 3 -> SOR0 (LVDS)
(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1
(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> SOR2
(--) NV(0):   Bus 2 -> SOR1
[...]
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0
[...]
(II) NV(0): Output DVI2 has no monitor section
[...]
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): LVDS native size 1440x900
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
[...]
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 connected
(II) NV(0): Output DVI2 disconnected
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 connected
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS connected
```

From the X.org manual:


> MONITOR SECTION
> [...]
> With RandR 1.2-enabled drivers, monitor sections may be tied to specific outputs of the video card. Using the name of the output defined by the video driver plus the identifier of a monitor section, one associates a monitor section with an output by adding an option to the Device section in the following format:
> Option "Monitor-outputname" "monitorsection"
> (for example, Option "Monitor-VGA" "VGA monitor" for a VGA output)



Since, from your logs, your graphics card output is being associated with the VGA monitor, it would be worth trying add another Monitor section for your laptop screen and associating it with the device.  I've not tested this so you may need to correct my typing.  Could you start Xorg with this configuration (correcting if necessary) and post your Xorg.0.log file?

```
Section "ServerLayout"
   Identifier     "Troubleshooting with asteriskRoss"
   Screen      0  "LaptopScreen" 0 0
   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
   ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
   FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Keyboard0"
   Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Mouse0"
   Driver      "mouse"
   Option       "Protocol" "auto"
   Option       "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
   Identifier   "LaptopMonitor"
   VendorName   "Dell"
   ModelName    "A07F"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
   Identifier   "ExternalMonitor"
   VendorName   "Dell"
   ModelName    "P2212H"
EndSection

Section "Device"
   Identifier  "NvidiaQuadroNVS160M"
   Driver      "nv"
   VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"
   BoardName   "G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]"
   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
   Option "Monitor-LVDS" "LaptopMonitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
   Identifier "LaptopScreen"
   Device     "NvidiaQuadroNVS160M"
   Monitor    "LaptopMonitor"
EndSection
```

Could you also post your Xorg.0.log file when you're using x11/nvidia-driver?


----------



## mururoa (Apr 22, 2014)

So, I've done the tests.
Here is the Xorg.0.log :

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Dell1 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0: Mon Oct 21 19:44:57 ADT 2013     root@ericbsd.ghostbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GHOSTBSD amd64
Build Date: 12 August 2013  11:41:29AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.30.0
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 22 12:49:08 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "AsteriskRoss Config"
(**) |-->Screen "LaptopScreen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "LaptopMonitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "NvidiaQuadroNVS160M"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bca20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:06eb:1028:0233 NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf5000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf2000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  319.32  Wed Jun 19 13:40:51 PDT 2013
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "nv"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.1.20
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,
	Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,
	Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,
	GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,
	GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,
	Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,
	GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,
	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,
	GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,
	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,
	Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,
	GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,
	GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,
	GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,
	Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,
	GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,
	Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,
	GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,
	GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,
	GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,
	GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,
	GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,
	Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,
	GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,
	GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,
	GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,
	GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,
	Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,
	GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,
	GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,
	GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,
	GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,
	Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,
	GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,
	GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,
	GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,
	Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,
	GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),
	GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,
	GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,
	GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,
	GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,
	GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,
	GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,
	GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,
	GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,
	Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,
	GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,
	GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,
	GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,
	GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,
	GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,
	GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,
	GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,
	Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,
	GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,
	Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,
	GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,
	GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M,
	GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M, GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a,
	GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a, GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a,
	GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS, GeForce 8800 Ultra,
	Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS, GeForce 8600 GT,
	GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9500M GS,
	GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,
	GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,
	Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce GT 330,
	GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS,
	GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT,
	GeForce 8400M GS, GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M,
	Quadro NVS 135M, GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G,
	Quadro NVS 290, GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260,
	GeForce GTX 285, GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 295,
	Quadroplex 2200 D2, Quadroplex 2200 S4, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,
	Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,
	GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce GT 230, GeForce 9800 GX2,
	GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,
	GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,
	GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTX 285M,
	GeForce 9600 GSO, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+,
	GeForce 9800 GTX+, GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250,
	GeForce 9800M GTX, GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 4700 X2,
	Quadro FX 3700, Quadro VX 200, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,
	Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,
	GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,
	GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,
	GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GT,
	GeForce GTS 160M, GeForce GTS 150M, GeForce 9600 GSO,
	GeForce 9600 GT, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,
	GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce 9500 GS,
	GeForce GT 120, GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,
	GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce G 110M,
	GeForce GT 130M, GeForce GT 120M, GeForce GT 220M, GeForce 9650 S,
	Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M, GeForce 9400 GT,
	Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400,
	GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100,
	GeForce 9300 SE, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS, Quadro NVS 150M,
	Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M, GeForce G105M,
	Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro FX 370M,
	Quadro NVS 295, GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce 9100, GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, nForce 730a, GeForce 9200,
	nForce 980a/780a SLI, nForce 750a SLI, GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a,
	GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400M,
	GeForce 9300, ION, GeForce 9400M G, GeForce 9400, nForce 760i SLI,
	GeForce 9400, GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce 9100M G, GeForce 8200M G, GeForce 9400M, GeForce 9200,
	GeForce G102M, GeForce G102M, ION, ION, GeForce 9400, ION, ION LE,
	ION LE, GeForce GT 220, GeForce 315, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M,
	GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 330M, NVS 5100M,
	GeForce GT 320M, GeForce GT 240M, GeForce GT 325M, Quadro FX 880M,
	GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, ION, GeForce 210,
	GeForce 310, GeForce 315, GeForce G105M, GeForce G105M, NVS 2100M,
	NVS 3100M, GeForce 305M, ION, GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M,
	GeForce 310M, GeForce 305M, GeForce G210M, GeForce 310M,
	Quadro FX 380 LP, Quadro FX 380M, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GT 320,
	GeForce GT 240, GeForce GT 340, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GTS 260M,
	GeForce GTS 250M, GeForce 315, GeForce GT 335M, GeForce GTS 350M,
	GeForce GTS 360M, Quadro FX 1800M
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(--) NV: Found NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M at 01@00:00:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) NV(0): Initializing int10
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000) was already clear
(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(--) NV(0): Console is VGA mode 0x3
(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
	"LaptopScreen" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NV(0): Using hardware cursor
(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) NV(0): MMIO registers mapped at 0x807600000
(--) NV(0): Total video RAM: 256.0 MB
(--) NV(0):       BAR1 size: 256.0 MB
(--) NV(0):   Mapped memory: 255.0 MB
(II) NV(0): Linear framebuffer mapped at 0x808600000
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) NV(0): Ignoring unsupported DisplayPort output 1
(II) NV(0): Ignoring unsupported DisplayPort output 2
(--) NV(0): Connector map:
(--) NV(0):   Bus 3 -> SOR0 (LVDS)
(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1
(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> SOR2
(--) NV(0):   Bus 2 -> SOR1
(--) NV(0): Load detection: 295
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C0" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section LaptopMonitor
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C1" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output DVI2 has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C2" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section
(II) NV(0): LVDS native size 1440x900
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS using monitor section LaptopMonitor
(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C3 (LVDS)" initialized.
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a020  Serial#: 810694220
(II) NV(0): Year: 2007  Week: 6
(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V
(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31
(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) NV(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) NV(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329
(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:
(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553
(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 275 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0): Serial No: MY5467270R6L
(II) NV(0): Monitor name: DELL 2007FP
(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz
(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) NV(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac20a04c365230
(II) NV(0): 	061101030e291f78eeee91a3544c9926
(II) NV(0): 	0f5054a54b008180a940714f01010101
(II) NV(0): 	010101010101483f403062b0324040c0
(II) NV(0): 	13006f131100001e000000ff004d5935
(II) NV(0): 	34363732373052364c0a000000fc0044
(II) NV(0): 	454c4c203230303746500a20000000fd
(II) NV(0): 	00384c1e5311000a2020202020200013
(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... found one!
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40992
(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 40992
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) NV(0):   ... none found
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 2...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C2:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C2:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.
(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a07f  Serial#: 844387669
(II) NV(0): Year: 2013  Week: 26
(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input
(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 48  vert.: 27
(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) NV(0): redX: 0.637 redY: 0.351   greenX: 0.319 greenY: 0.626
(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.061   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:
(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:
(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  531 x 299 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0): Serial No: V0VCM36O2TUU
(II) NV(0): Monitor name: DELL P2212H
(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz
(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) NV(0): 	00ffffffffffff0010ac7fa055555432
(II) NV(0): 	1a17010380301b78ea3d25a35951a025
(II) NV(0): 	0f5054a54b00714f8180d1c001010101
(II) NV(0): 	010101010101023a801871382d40582c
(II) NV(0): 	4500132b2100001e000000ff00563056
(II) NV(0): 	434d33364f325455550a000000fc0044
(II) NV(0): 	454c4c205032323132480a20000000fd
(II) NV(0): 	00384c1e5311000a2020202020200006
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "DEL", prod id 41087
(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 3...
(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C3 (LVDS):ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 5442  Serial#: 0
(II) NV(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0
(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input
(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 19
(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) NV(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 
(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) NV(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550
(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 107.8 MHz   Image Size:  303 x 190 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1486  h_sync_end 1556 h_blank_end 1928 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 909  v_sync_end 918 v_blanking: 932 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) NV(0): clock: 71.9 MHz   Image Size:  303 x 190 mm
(II) NV(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1486  h_sync_end 1556 h_blank_end 1928 h_border: 0
(II) NV(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 909  v_sync_end 918 v_blanking: 932 v_border: 0
(II) NV(0):  TT219141BT
(II) NV(0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0
(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) NV(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ca3425400000000
(II) NV(0): 	00120103901e13780a87f594574f8c27
(II) NV(0): 	27505400000001010101010101010101
(II) NV(0): 	0101010101011d2aa0e8518420302e46
(II) NV(0): 	99002fbe1000001a141ca0e851842030
(II) NV(0): 	2e4699002fbe1000001a000000fe0054
(II) NV(0): 	543231398131343142540a2000000000
(II) NV(0): 	000c10171b3669a9ff02010a202000d0
(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 21570
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 connected
(II) NV(0): Output DVI2 disconnected
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 connected
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) NV(0): Using sloppy heuristic for initial modes
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1600x1200
(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 using initial mode 1920x1080
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1440x900
(II) NV(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1920x1920 (pitch 2048)
(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 107.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  107.81  1440 1486 1556 1928  900 909 918 932 +hsync -vsync (55.9 kHz)
(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 71.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.3 kHz, 40.0 Hz
(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x40.0   71.88  1440 1486 1556 1928  900 909 918 932 +hsync -vsync (37.3 kHz)
(**) NV(0): Display dimensions: (410, 310) mm
(**) NV(0): DPI set to (118, 157)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(--) NV(0): 239.95 MB available for offscreen pixmaps
(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion
	Solid Lines
	Scanline Image Writes
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		32 256x256 slots
		16 512x512 slots
(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
(==) NV(0): DPMS enabled
```

And the result is always the same : no display on laptop screen.

For nvidia log, here it is :


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Dell1 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0: Mon Oct 21 19:44:57 ADT 2013     root@ericbsd.ghostbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GHOSTBSD amd64
Build Date: 12 August 2013  11:41:29AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.30.0
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 22 13:54:55 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bca20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:06eb:1028:0233 NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf5000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf2000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  319.32  Wed Jun 19 13:40:51 PDT 2013
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  319.32  Wed Jun 19 13:21:30 PDT 2013
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) Apr 22 13:54:57 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
(EE) Apr 22 13:54:57 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
(EE) Apr 22 13:54:57 NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and
(EE) Apr 22 13:54:57 NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.
(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
(EE) Apr 22 13:54:57 NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) UnloadModule: "shadow"
(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
(II) UnloadModule: "fb"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 22, 2014)

Regarding the x11/nvidia-driver, check you have the following in /boot/loader.conf and if so, check for any related error messages during boot (run `dmesg`).  If you didn't, add it, reboot (the Nvidia documentation suggests loading it as a kernel module at run-time isn't good enough) try it again and post what you get.

```
nvidia_load="YES"
```

Regarding the output using the nv driver, I don't have my magic wand with me today, so trial and error it is I'm afraid.  I see that two outputs are associated with the same monitor, which doesn't seem right:

```
(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section LaptopMonitor
[...]
(II) NV(0): Output LVDS using monitor section LaptopMonitor
```

I'm not all that familiar with the nv driver, but saw this in its documentation:


> Option "CrtcNumber" "integer"
> Many graphics cards with NVIDIA chips have two video outputs. The driver attempts to autodetect which one the monitor is connected to. In the case that autodetection picks the wrong one, this option may be used to force usage of a particular output. The options are "0" or "1". Default: auto detected.



First up, it might be worth setting this option to "0" and then "1" and seeing what you get.  Could you also run `xrandr` and post the output (it may say something informative about your outputs).  If it were me, I might try fiddling around with Xrandr on the command line and perhaps also try setting up "old school" style multiple X screens (not using Xrandr) in the xorg.conf file, to see whether some output can be teased from the laptop monitor.


----------

